# Help please: Bump Head Knob Bolt came out how to get back in?



## n00b4help (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi. I bought a Murray weed trimmer at Wal Mart. After using it for about 15 minutes the string stopped feeding. So I went to the garage and tried to turn the bump knob like the manual said to get it off the spool. However, I couldn't make it budge no matter how hard I turned. So I pried the knob off with a hammer. The bolt stayed on the spool assembly.

Once I got the string fixed I tried putting the bolt back into the bump knob but it just falls out. How am I supposed to get it to stay in? Thanks.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

You need to replace the bump knob.


----------

